# 2019 T-Shirt Size Poll



## jeff (Dec 17, 2018)

Based on the results of THIS POLL, we're getting short-sleeve *POCKET* t-shirts. 

I wanted to run a quick poll to help me with the quantities.

Check the box(es) for the sizes you'll order. Prices will be within $1 of the following:

S, M, L, XL ($15), 2XL ($17),3XL ($19), 4XL ($21)


----------



## mecompco (Dec 17, 2018)

Jeff, has there been a decision on colors yet? I'm hoping for a darker one than last time. Thanks!

Michael


----------



## jttheclockman (Dec 17, 2018)

It does not tell you if you are ordering more than one. I always order at least 2


----------



## jeff (Dec 17, 2018)

mecompco said:


> Jeff, has there been a decision on colors yet? I'm hoping for a darker one than last time. Thanks!
> 
> Michael



Not yet. I'm considering dark blue with white lettering.


----------



## jeff (Dec 17, 2018)

jttheclockman said:


> It does not tell you if you are ordering more than one. I always order at least 2



John, there will be plenty for the occasional order of more than one of a particular size. 97% of orders are for one shirt so this poll will get me close.


----------



## walshjp17 (Dec 17, 2018)

Just saw these will have a pocket.  Not a fan of pockets as they tend to sag after use and collect shavings and dust in the shop.  Sadly, going to pass this year.


----------



## jttheclockman (Dec 17, 2018)

walshjp17 said:


> Just saw these will have a pocket.  Not a fan of pockets as they tend to sag after use and collect shavings and dust in the shop.  Sadly, going to pass this year.



Not a fan of pockets either but I find if I do not use the pocket it stays well and I do not wear my IAP shirts in the shop they are for going out on that special date. :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## jeff (Dec 17, 2018)

jttheclockman said:


> walshjp17 said:
> 
> 
> > Just saw these will have a pocket.  Not a fan of pockets as they tend to sag after use and collect shavings and dust in the shop.  Sadly, going to pass this year.
> ...



I really dislike pocket t-shirts, but I agreed to get what the poll dictated.


----------



## TonyL (Dec 17, 2018)

> I really dislike pocket t-shirts, but I agreed to get what the poll dictated.



I am with you. , but I will still get one.


----------



## jttheclockman (Dec 17, 2018)

jeff said:


> jttheclockman said:
> 
> 
> > walshjp17 said:
> ...



Yes it was a close poll. Maybe now that we had a year of them either alternate or have another poll next year and maybe those that got them will change their mind.


----------



## MRDucks2 (Dec 17, 2018)

I prefer pockets on all my shirts and T’s. Was thinking about skipping it this year but will get one just for the pocket!

Heck, if anyone doesn’t want a pocket just rip it off and send it to me, I’ll take extra pockets. [emoji38]


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## Barnmb7117 (Dec 17, 2018)

Love the pocket and the blue color.


----------



## Charlie_W (Dec 17, 2018)

How does one carry their custom pen without a pocket??

I will not buy a shirt without a pocket (other than plain white T-Shirts.....which we used to call under-shirts).


----------



## mecompco (Dec 17, 2018)

Dark Blue--I'm in! I'd prefer no pocket as well, but not a deal breaker. Honestly, if the pocket is considered a safety issue, have whomever knows how to run a sewing machine in the family stitch it closed.


----------



## gimpy (Dec 17, 2018)

I'm in for two, not a fan of pocket either...........but, a poll is a poll


----------



## jttheclockman (Dec 17, 2018)

Charlie_W said:


> How does one carry their custom pen without a pocket??
> 
> I will not buy a shirt without a pocket (other than plain white T-Shirts.....which we used to call under-shirts).



Most times a pocket on a t-shirt is not the same size lengthwise as a regular shirt and pens do not even clip in right. At least that was the few cases that I ever encountered. Anyway I will be honored to wear it and have to explain to people what IAP is:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## bsshog40 (Dec 17, 2018)

I like pocket T's myself, us old people have to have a place to put our glasses. Lol  Won't be wearing it in the shop anyway. Btw, when will we know what they look like?


----------



## MDWine (Dec 18, 2018)

I'm in for a couple of xxl's.


----------



## 1bigtuna (Dec 18, 2018)

2- XL And 1 Large please
Thanks
Kevin


Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## Ed McDonnell (Dec 18, 2018)

I'm so excited about them having a pocket that I'll order 2.  A pen maker with an IAP shirt without a pocket to display pens is like a pen without ink.  It may look good, but it just doesn't work.

I don't worry about getting chips in my pocket because the shirt(s) will be reserved for special occasions, just like my IAP hats.  Things like weddings, funerals, annivesary dinners, art shows and stuff like that. :wink:

Ed


----------



## jeff (Dec 18, 2018)

bsshog40 said:


> I like pocket T's myself, us old people have to have a place to put our glasses. Lol  Won't be wearing it in the shop anyway. Btw, when will we know what they look like?



Well, they'll have the 2019 logo on the back, not sure on the front yet.


----------



## Tony Salvatore (Dec 18, 2018)

Jeff,  Not sure if this is where you want/need my shirt size but can I get a 3XL please.  Also the logo on the pocket would be really cool.


Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## jeff (Dec 19, 2018)

tonys said:


> Jeff,  Not sure if this is where you want/need my shirt size but can I get a 3XL please.  Also the logo on the pocket would be really cool.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app



There will not be any printing on the pocket. Logo will be on the back. There may be some text over the pocket.


----------



## jttheclockman (Dec 19, 2018)

jeff said:


> tonys said:
> 
> 
> > Jeff,  Not sure if this is where you want/need my shirt size but can I get a 3XL please.  Also the logo on the pocket would be really cool.
> ...



Jeff I am sure this will look cool as the other in the past have. Wear them all the time. The quality is good because they are holding up to many washes. Haven't had to relegate any to applying CA to pens yet.:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Tony Salvatore (Dec 19, 2018)

jeff said:


> tonys said:
> 
> 
> > Jeff,  Not sure if this is where you want/need my shirt size but can I get a 3XL please.  Also the logo on the pocket would be really cool.
> ...





That’s fine!  You the man wish I was closer I’d do what ever I can to help you and the IAP out.  (I have dementia so no job any more...)


Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## jeff (Dec 29, 2018)

Good news. We're going to have both pocket and no-pocket shirts available. I just can't ignore the demand for both. They'll be the same design, but different colors. The pocket will be white print on a navy shirt, and the no-pocket will be yellow printing on a maroon shirt. Sorry, pics aren't great.

POCKET






NO POCKET


----------



## Lmstretch (Dec 29, 2018)

Please sign me up for 2ea XXL T-shirts with pockets


Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## jttheclockman (Dec 29, 2018)

YOU ARE THE MAN Jeff!!! This is even better news. I have upped the amount to 3 now. I love the color with no pocket. Let us know when this all starts happening.


----------



## Darley (Dec 29, 2018)

would like 1 xxxl with no pocket if not to late to order

Jeff long time ago I bought an IAP Smock , do you still doing this too or not.

Thank you


----------



## jeff (Dec 29, 2018)

Darley said:


> would like 1 xxxl with no pocket if not to late to order
> 
> Jeff long time ago I bought an IAP Smock , do you still doing this too or not.
> 
> Thank you



Hi Serge

Ordering hasn't started yet. A few weeks.

We do a group buy on smocks every now and then. We had one about a year ago. Perhaps one will happen in 2019.


----------



## stonepecker (Dec 29, 2018)

Just going to have to order both I guess.

Great work Jeff.


----------



## Darley (Dec 29, 2018)

jeff said:


> Darley said:
> 
> 
> > would like 1 xxxl with no pocket if not to late to order
> ...



I see , Thank you Jeff, will keep an eye open then


----------



## tb54 (Dec 30, 2018)

I would like 2 xxl please


----------



## philipff (Dec 30, 2018)

Time to apply the Duck tape when it gets here~~~!!!  P.


----------



## jttheclockman (Dec 30, 2018)

philipff said:


> Time to apply the Duck tape when it gets here~~~!!!  P.



?????????????


----------



## Curly (Dec 30, 2018)

John on TV shows where the "person" is wearing a hat or shirt with a logo that isn't a sponsor of the show or is offensive they block out the logo. A "high class" show will electronically blur it. Cheap shows will put tape over it when they film.


----------



## jttheclockman (Dec 30, 2018)

Curly said:


> John on TV shows where the "person" is wearing a hat or shirt with a logo that isn't a sponsor of the show or is offensive they block out the logo. A "high class" show will electronically blur it. Cheap shows will put tape over it when they film.



Still don't get it.


----------



## Curly (Dec 30, 2018)

Phillip was kind of hinting that he would have to put duct tape on his shirt in case he ends up on TV. :wink:


----------



## jttheclockman (Dec 30, 2018)

Curly said:


> Phillip was kind of hinting that he would have to put duct tape on his shirt in case he ends up on TV. :wink:


 Did not know he was famous. Wear a different shirt.

I was never accused of being the sharpest tool in the shed.:biggrin:


----------



## walshjp17 (Dec 31, 2018)

Glad to see no pocket t-shirts on the menu.  The color is cool too.


----------



## WriteON (Jan 17, 2019)

No Pocket XL.... thanks. Frank

Pockets are for pool tables:biggrin:


----------



## Mintman (Jan 17, 2019)

I’m interested in one XL of each.


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## hcpens (Jan 17, 2019)

Got to have pockets, but I will still buy 2 of each color and style to support IAP.

Frank, why do you think I got to have POCKETS?


----------



## gimpy (Jan 17, 2019)

Hey Richard,  It's good to hear from you.

I hope your on the mend..............

You continue to be in my prayers


----------



## WriteON (Jan 19, 2019)

hcpens said:


> Got to have pockets, but I will still buy 2 of each color and style to support IAP.
> 
> Frank, why do you think I got to have POCKETS?



Pockets...Stash the cash man. The Blue is a nice shirt.


----------



## Buckeyepen (Jan 19, 2019)

I have been wanting a shirt for years but always missed them.  How do the sizes run? Are they true or should we bump up a size incase of shrinkage etc.  thanks


----------



## WIDirt (Jan 19, 2019)

Gonna make SWMBO mad. I'm in for one of each, in XXL, Please!

Thanks!


----------



## Brian in Burlington (Jan 20, 2019)

1 lg and 1 xl Pocket 
1 lg no Pocket

 Thank You


----------



## jttheclockman (Jan 21, 2019)

You all do know this was just a poll and it has been closed for some time now. Jeff will be putting up the sales lists soon as we get closer to the Bash event Feb first.


----------

